#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Suizidgedanken >

## Meer

Hilfe!
Mir geht es wieder ganz schlecht. Andauernd habe  ich Suizidgedanken? Vorab, ich werde keine Medikamente nehmen und mich nicht wieder einweisen lassen. Zur Zeit bin ich in therapeutischer  Behandlung. 2 Mal im Monat gehe ich dahin. Öffters kann ich nicht gehen, weil ich es selbst zahle und mir nicht mehr Stunden leisten kann. Hat vielleich jemand eine Idee, wie ich damit umgehen kann? Mir zerrt das so an meinen Kräften, dass ist wie einen Selbstvergewaltigung. Ich kann nicht mehr und doch habe ich fürchterliche Angst vor dem Tod. Immer wenn es mir schlecht geht, will ich sterben, einfach nicht mehr dasein, bewusstlos werden. Wenn es mir gut geht habe ich Angst zu sterben. Weiß da vielleicht auch jemand Rat?

----------


## segeln

hallo meer,
bitte unbedingt die frequenz der therapie erhöhen!
weiss dein therapeut von deinen gedanken?
arzt oder psychologe?
du wirst aber nicht unbedingt um antidepressiva herumkommen.
bitte nicht von vorneherein ablehnen.
melde dich häufiger hier,wie es dir geht.
du wirst hier dann unterstützt werden,wobei ich hoffe,dass nicht so allgemeine ratschläge kommen wie:gönn dir was gutes,mach mal einen schönen urlaub,da musst du durch,geh in die natur und schau dir das schöne wetter an.
aber:sprich mit partner und freunden durchaus offen darüber,aber unbedingt mit deinem therapeuten!!!
meldest du dich heute oder morgen nochmal hier im forum :Huh?:

----------


## Meer

Hallo!
Ja, meine Therapeutin weiß davon. Sie fragt dann, was ich mir dann vorstelle, wenn ich an Suizid denke. Da ich keine konkrete Vorstellung davon habe, wie ich das machen würde, meint sie, dass ich mich nicht umbringe. Meine Mutter wollte sich oft umbringen. Sie ist multiple. Ich habe schon viel für mein psychisches Wohlbefinden getan, Therapien und Klinikaufenthalte, mich sehr viel mit mir auseinandergesetzt. Doch ich weiß nicht, weil dass alles schon sehr viele Jahre so geht, ob das nochmal aufhört... 
Danke für Ihre schnelle Antwort
Nadine

----------


## segeln

@meer,
also ich nehme suizidgedanken immer ernst.
zumindest sind sie ein hilferuf,darum habe ich dir(duzen im forum ist,glaube ich, üblich) schnell geantwortet.
was für eine therapie machst du?
nochmal:bei ärztin oder psychologin?wie alt,welche ausbildung?
ich frage deshalb,da ich 2 töchter habe,die psychologische psychotherapeuten sind und ich weiß,dass diese erst jetzt in der ausbildung mehr über eine medikamentöse therapie und deren bedeutung wissen.
depressionen kann man heute an und für sich gut behandeln,früher wurde zu kurz therapiert,daher häufiger rückfälle.
"moderne"therapiedauer mehrere monate bis gut 1 jahr oder auch länger.
ein rückfall ist immer möglich.
es ist tendenziell eine chronische erkrankung.
die modernen antidepressiva sind allgemein deutlich besser verträglich als die früheren.
bitte etwas mehr über stattgehabte therapien(medikamentenangabe etc) und symptomatik schreiben.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo,
ich weiß aus familiärer Erfahrung Antidepressiva müssen zumindest zu Beginn der Therapie sein!
Sie unterstützten die Arbeit des Therapeuten/in! 
Bei einer massiven Erkältung nimmst du doch auch ein Antibiotika um den Heilungsprozeß zu unterstützten.
Eine stationäre Einweisung halte ich in akut Fällen IMMER für angebracht, da es den Patienten aus dem Alltagstrott und der Umgebung nimmt.
Neue Eindrücke lenken ab, ein bisschen  wenigstens. 
Zudem, und das ist das wichtigste an der Sache, du hast IMMER einen kompetenten und ausgebildeten Ansprechpartner. 
Überlege dir ob dir das nicht doch helfen würde. 
Wenn du Rettungssanitäterin bist wirst du, von Berufswegen, wissen das nur dem geholfen werden kann, der sich auch helfen lassen will!

----------


## Meer

Hallo!
Ich bin bei einer Individualpsychologin. Das Alter kann ich nur schätzen ca.38 Jahre. Ich weiß, dass sie mich "nach Adler" therapiert. Vorher war ich 4 Jahre bei einer Psychologin, wir haben Psychoanalyse gemacht. Beide haben mir schon sehr viel geholfen. Davor war ich bei etlichen anderen Psychologen, auf die ich mich nicht einlassen wollte/konnte.
Ich kann/will keine Medikamente nehmen, weil sich erstens meine Mutter damit umbringen wollte und zweitens, weil sie auch welche nimmt und ich möchte nicht das es mir so geht wie ihr. Meine Symptome sind unterschiedlich ausgeprägt.  Schlaflosigkeit, aber trotzdem überwiegend müde, fürchterliche Rückenschmerzen, Kraftlos, kreisende Gedanken und manchmal Herzrasen.
Mehr zu meiner Geschichte, steht in meinen Beiträgen, vielleicht hilft das!? 
Ich danke EUCH !
Nadine

----------


## Meer

Ich will mir helfen lassen, ich habe schon sehr viel dafür getan. Ich komme immer wieder an einen Punkt, da denke ich, ich kann nicht mehr, ich will das nicht mehr, ich will diesen Zustand nicht nochmal und nochmal und nochmal erleben. Ich bin einfach fertig!

----------


## segeln

@meer,
meine exfrau war auch psychoanalytikerin(individualpsychologin nach adler,gehört auch in den bereich psychoanalyse).
du hast ja gute erfahrungen gemacht mit psychologinnen.
daher die frequenz der stunden erhöhen.
es ist völlig normal,bei psychologischer therapie auch mal mit einem psychologen nicht "klar zu kommen".
dafür auch etwa 5 probestunden vor beginn einer therapie. 
dein sträuben gegen eine medikamenteneinnahme ist für mich nicht ganz einsichtlich.
wenn leute sich mit paracetamol umbringen wollen,ist paracetamol doch nicht ein schlechtes präparat.
bei deiner mutter wird es doch die krankheit gewesen sein,die sie in suizidversuche getrieben hat und nicht das antidepressivum.
"ich möchte nicht das es mir so geht wie ihr" : es ist wohl auch hier die krankheit,die ihren zustand bewirkt und nicht das medikament.
wenn die medikamente so einen zustand hervorrufen würden könnten sie nicht verordnet werden.
keiner würde sie einnehmen.
im übrigen sind nebenwirkungen immer individuell und nicht von einem auf den anderen übertragbar.
die modernen medikamente sind,wie gesagt,deutlich nebenwirkungsärmer.
ich möchte dich überhaupt nicht in medikamente "treiben".
von den 2 säulen einer antidepressiven therapie machst du ja bereits eine(psychotherapie).
warum nicht auch noch die 2.,zumal dies dem stand der depressionstherapie entspricht.
überdenke noch einmal wohlwollend deine einstellung.
welches medikament nimmt deine mutter?
ich gehe davon aus,dass du körperlich untersucht worden bist,um somatische erkrankungen auszuschliessen.
wobei die symptomatik nicht so recht  einer körperliche erkrankung zuzuordnen ist.
ach ja,ein kleiner tipp:schlafentzug für eine nacht.
dabei ganz helles licht im zimmer.
hilft in ca.70%,hält zwar nur 1-2 tage an,aber entlastet meist prompt. 
weiterhin keine belastung(ich muss das und jenes noch tun,ich muss doch...,ich muss doch...)
in kliniken wird in akuten fällen auch so vorgegangen:keine "pflichten" in der klinik,nur das tun,was du möchtest.
nach wenigen tagen "lösen" sich die akuten zustände.

----------


## segeln

@patientenschubser,
richtig,in der klinik hast du IMMER eine hilfe.
die ablenkung vom alltagstrott und der umgebung entspricht exakt dem fernhalten von allen belastungen,wie ich geschrieben habe.
helfen lassen will meer sich ja,aber ihre erkrankung macht ihr eine entscheidung eben schwer.
bist du der entscheidungsfreudigste,wenn du depressiv (NIEDERGESCHLAGEN) bist?

----------


## Meer

Danke für eure Kommentare.

----------


## sei

Hi,
ich kenne die Gedanken auch. Da hilft meiner Meinung nach wirklich nur professionelle engmaschige Hilfe und Medikamente. Bei diesen Gedanken das man sterben möchte aber die Schwelle dann doch nicht überschreitet weil man doch nicht sterben möchte habe ich festgestellt das es von einer Stunde auf die andere so schlecht gehen kann das man dann doch massiv Suizidgefährdet ist.
Im Moment schreibe ich meinem Therapeuten täglich eine Mail, wie es geht, was ich so gemacht habe, nur einen Dreizeiler mit den wichtigsten Infos. Vielleicht kannst du das auch mit deinem Therapeuten verabreden bis du wieder stabil bist und dir "psychiatrische Hilfe gesucht" hast.
Viel Mut wünsch ich dir.

----------


## Polarbear

@Meer;
könnte es sein das die Grundlage der Problematik
im Umfeld deines Job's zu vermuten ist, btw. kam
dir je der Gedanke in den Sinn, du könntest an
einem BURN-OUT-SYNDROM leiden. 
lg Polarbear

----------

